# Solved: Outlook Express won't open JPG files...sometimes



## ron6962 (May 22, 2005)

I am not sure if this is the correct forum for this question, so please advise if not.

Recently, I noticed that "sometimes" I cannot open a JPG attachment in an Outlook Express email. By "sometimes" I mean one day it works fine all day, other days it works off and on all day. There does not appear ro be rhyme or reason to it.

I have tried clearing all temporary files, expanding temporary file storage size, etc.. Nothing has solved the problem. I use Windows Picture and Fax Viewer to open JPG files. If I save the files, they always open OK. In addition, I can open the files from within the email with MS Paint.....it appears to be only Windows Picture Viewer that fails. When I click on the attachment, the hour glass appears for about 1 second, then nothing happens.

I am running XP Home SP3, Outlook Express 6, and IE8 with all updates applied. Any help appreciated.


----------



## archcumdon (Jun 30, 2009)

I've got precisely the same problem as you. I have XP Pro SP3, Outlook Express 6 and Internet Explorer 8.
This is only a recent problem. Sometimes JPEG attachments will opn in Outlook Express and sometimes not yet if I save the file to my desktop it will open perfectly. I can of course do that so this is not a critical issue but it always unsettles me if something changes and I'd like to find out what is causing this and if it can be remedied. Let's hope we get some good replies.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Save the attachment to your HDD. Right click on it and Open with Choose Program. Find and choose a program that you want and then CHECK THE BOX - ALWAYS USE THIS PROGRAM TO OPEN THIS KIND OF FILE (when file is on hard drive it will usually go to Windows Picture and Fax Viewer program, unless you have specified something else, but when in email it may not use what you have chosen, so checking that box should do that if it does not, I can not think of anything else at this stage)

hope it works


----------



## archcumdon (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for your reply
I did as you said, but it makes no difference.
What I've found though is that if I shut down Outlook Express and open it again, it will then open the JPEG.
Clearly some kind of glitch. A bit of a pain to have to do it that way but as long as I can open the files one way or the other, it's not a critical issue for me.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Bugger, was hoping that would fix it, back to the drawing board......


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Could be another case of SP3 and/or IE8 causing unexplained problems with OE.

You could check the File Association for JPEG and JPG.
In Windows Explorer, Tools>Folder Options>File types tab/
Highlight the file type in the list and click the Advanced button.
Highlight Open and click Edit.
The line "Application used to perform action:" should be *rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\system32\shimgvw.dll,ImageView_Fullscreen %1*
Use DDE is checked.
Application line is shimgvw.

You could also go into OE, Tools>Options>Security tab.
Make sure that "Block images in HTML e-mail is unchecked". If it is already unchecked, check it and OK then uncheck it and OK.
Try setting OE for Internet Zone to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## ron6962 (May 22, 2005)

This issue is solved. I uninstalled IE8, reverting to IE7, and no longer have the issue.
Ron


----------



## ron6962 (May 22, 2005)

This issue is solved....sorta. After trying all the suggested fixes with negative results, I uninstalled IE8, reverting to IE7. That has resolved the issue. Thanks for all the replies.
Ron


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

ron6962 said:


> This issue is solved....sorta. After trying all the suggested fixes with negative results, I uninstalled IE8, reverting to IE7. That has resolved the issue. Thanks for all the replies.
> Ron


Thanks for posting back with that.
Looks like it was indeed a glitch caused by IE8. Good to have it confirmed. :up:


----------



## sandyerwin (Jul 26, 2009)

I developed same problem...Running IE8 or Firefox, same problem. Rebooting sometimes fixed it. The recent suggestion to re-start OE6 worked today. If it persists, I'll uninstall IE8, even though I am using Firefox, it's faster.

Thanks to all.


----------

